# CVS Lawn & Garden Clearance



## OnlyMe (Oct 10, 2010)

Our stores have just gone to 90% off all Lawn & Garden. I managed to pick up some bags of Miracle Grow soil for .49 each along with a few gardening implements. 

I'll use these items to start my seedlings next year.


----------



## prairiecomforts (May 28, 2006)

Going there to check it out tomorrow! Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## coalroadcabin (Jun 16, 2004)

Thank you for the heads up. Looks like I'll be heading to CVS after work today!


----------



## Stephen in SOKY (Jun 6, 2006)

Kroger is changing over as well. Picked up several SS grill brushes for 80 cents each yesterday. Virtually everything "Summer" was drastically reduced.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Now I see what I need to check out after work. thanks for the heads up.


----------



## DryHeat (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks for the heads-up. What I found here (S. AZ) was that very few items on the gardening shelves were being sold at that deep a discount, but, yes, the 8-qt size Miracle Gro potting soil bags were going for 49c each. First CVS I could check was only a mile down the road and they in fact had five bags which I happily scarfed up. Between then and around 9AM this morning I got to five more locations; one of them had the 49c tag but none remaining, but the other four had other brands (Black Gold?) with no markdown, or perhaps only 10%. I figured I was hearing the retreating honking of wild geese by then, but went on to two more stores that were pretty much right on my route anyway and found 5 bags in one, 6 in the other but NO TAGS indicating they were on markdown sale. Boy, did those cashiers do a double-take when I asked them to check the price.... yep, 49c. So, that was 16 bags total but a bit of extra driving to find them.


----------

